# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Gợi ý hành trình chi tiết giúp bạn mạnh dạn đi Ai Cập không theo tour

## hangnt

*Trải nghiệm cưỡi lạc đà trên sa mạc hay thăm các vị Pharaoh không quá khó khăn như bạn tưởng.* 

Ai Cập không xa lạ gì qua sách báo, phim ảnh hay các tác phẩm văn học. Thế nhưng về du lịch,  nhiều người vẫn ái ngại khi nghĩ chuyện đến một trong những đất nước ẩn giấu nhiều bí ẩn nhất thế giới này bởi trở ngại về ngôn ngữ, văn hóa... Tuy nhiên, nếu tìm hiểu kỹ và có những bước chuẩn bị chu đáo thì chuyện khám phá vẻ bí ẩn của Ai Cập nằm trong tầm tay đối với những ai theo chủ nghĩa xê dịch. 



Cưỡi lạc đà ở Giza - Ảnh: Thiết Nguyễn
*Xin visa*

Visa Ai Cập không khó xin, thủ tục đơn giản gồm đơn tải từ trang web chính thức của Đại sứ quán, hộ chiếu, ảnh thẻ, xác nhận đặt phòng khách sạn, vé máy bay khứ hồi, lịch trình du lịch, hợp đồng lao động, giấy nghỉ phép, xác minh tài chính (ít nhất 60 triệu đồng trong sổ tiết kiệm nếu có hợp đồng lao động, 150 triệu đồng đối với người không có hợp đồng lao động) và lệ phí 28 USD (khoảng 650.000 đồng). Nộp hồ sơ tại Đại sứ quán Ai Cập ở Hà Nội. 

Đối với người miền Nam, nếu không muốn tốn thời gian bay ra Hà Nội làm visa, bạn có thể tham khảo các công ty chuyên visa Ai Cập với mức phí khoảng 100 USD/người (khoảng 2,3 triệu đồng/người). Hồ sơ gồm passport, chứng minh tài chính từ 100 triệu đồng trở lên, trả visa sau 7 ngày làm việc.



Bảo tàng Cairo - Ảnh: Thiết Nguyễn*
Vé máy bay*

Nên mua càng sớm càng tốt, đồng thời tham khảo các trang web bán vé máy bay giá rẻ để có giá tốt nhất. Đường bay rẻ nhất từ cả Hà Nội và TP HCM là quá cảnh hai chặng tại Thái Lan và Bahrain. Giá vé khứ hồi khoảng 16 triệu đồng. 
*
Chỗ ở*

So sánh giá ở hầu hết các ứng dụng lẫn trang web đặt phòng để chọn nơi hợp lý. Đối với các phượt thủ, nên ưu tiên những chỗ chấp nhận trả tiền tại khách sạn hoặc có thể hủy giờ chót. Ở thủ đô Cairo, chọn địa điểm gần trung tâm, giá rẻ để dễ di chuyển đến các điểm khác. Còn tại Giza thì nên chọn phòng view đẹp, nhìn thẳng ra Kim tự tháp và tượng Nhân sư. Giá không quá đắt, khoảng 45 USD/đêm (khoảng 1 triệu đồng/đêm) cho ba người. 

*Chi phí ăn uống, đi lại*

So với TP HCM, ăn uống ở thủ đô Cairo rẻ hơn. Một bữa đầy đủ thịt, rau, cơm và nước uống no nê đủ ba người ăn khoảng 100 EGP (khoảng 130.000 đồng). Ly nước ép trái cây có giá 5 EGP (khoảng 6.500 đồng). Tuy nhiên thức ăn phần lớn dành cho người Hồi giáo, không hợp khẩu vị nhiều người Việt. Vì vậy nên chuẩn bị lương khô như mì gói, chà bông... trước khi lên đường.



Tiệm thức ăn nhanh ở Cairo - Ảnh: Thiết Nguyễn
Đi lại bằng tàu điện ngầm trung bình 3 EGP/người (khoảng 3.800 đồng/người) một chặng, có lối đi riêng dành cho phụ nữ. Tuy nhiên hệ thống tàu điện ở Cairo chưa phát triển lắm, chỉ có 3 tuyến chính đến một số điểm trong thành phố. Vì thế phương tiện di chuyển chính vẫn là ôtô và xe buýt. Nên để ý khi đi taxi truyền thống ở Ai Cập vì nhiều xe không có đồng hồ tính cước, hay bị chặt chém. 

*Lưu ý khác*

Thời tiết Ai Cập khá khắc nghiệt, thời điểm cuối năm là lúc mát nhất, tuy nhiên chênh lệch nhiệt độ quá lớn khiến bạn dễ bị sốc nhiệt, sốt hoặc cảm nếu sức khỏe không tốt. Ban ngày nhiệt độ dao động 27-29 độ C, đêm xuống còn 16-17 độ C. Ánh nắng sáng chói, dễ gây hoa mắt nhưng khi đi dưới bóng râm hoặc trong nhà thì mát lạnh. Nên chuẩn bị quần dài đủ ấm, kính râm, kem chống nắng và thuốc xịt muỗi.



Chợ lạc đà - Ảnh: Thiết Nguyễn
Ai cập sử dụng tiếng Ảrập (Arabic), những người làm dịch vụ có thể nói một chút tiếng Anh, chỉ đủ để mời mọc, trả giá. Du khách có thể dùng ngôn ngữ cơ thể, hình ảnh hay tiện nhất là chuẩn bị sẵn từ điển trong điện thoại để giao tiếp.

Ở Cairo không có nạn chặt chém, tuy nhiên du khách khách muốn mua đồ tại những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng thì nên trả giá xuống còn 60-80% là hợp lý. 

Giao thông ở thành phố khá lộn xộn, hay kẹt xe, không khí nhiều bụi và internet không được phổ biến rộng rãi. Tuy nhiên người dân ở đây hiếu khách, nhiệt tình. 

Khi đến những đất nước xa xôi, lạ lẫm thì việc mua bảo hiểm du lịch đề phòng trường hợp bất trắc xảy ra là cần thiết.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

